# Magic Chef! I've got to say this



## foggyparrot (Aug 28, 2006)

Yep! We're back to that old topic again.

We've been away a few times now and are pleased to report that the Magic Chef really is a good and proper oven!

We have roasted potato's, cooked pizza's and oven chips, baked pastas in sauces with chicken, warmed food, cooked part baked bread and, so far, had no disasters.

Everything has turned out just fine with the exception of a little mishap with the roasted sweet potatoes. By turning the oven up a notch to try and speed up the cooking process, we did burn the bums a bit! But this was due more to our impatience than any impropriety of the aforementioned oven.

The secret:

Warm the oven properly before you chuck anything in it.

Cook at about 50 degrees less than it says on the packet.

If roasting meat, add about half an inch of water to the bottom of the LIDDED pan first (it helps make delicious gravy anyway).

Try and always cook in a roasting or baking tray and (if the food/tray allows) use the shelf on the topmost runners.

We are amazed at the results we have had but still continue to be mindful of the original advice we had. I suppose that we are all conditioned to following the instructions in the cookbooks and on the packets when cooking, but a little experimentation often proves worthwhile.

I seem to remember reading somewhere that the broiler ovens do tend to get hotter and stay hotter quicker than conventional ovens and, it was with this in mind, we decided to experiment cooking with a slightly reduced heat.


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

So the moral of the story is..........

If you flog your RV for a bigger one, whip the oven out first and take it with you, you may not be so lucky next time :wink:  

Glad to hear its all going well!!


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hey well done Mike. Glad to hear that you have ahieved success with your oven..... You are the first one I have heard that gets on with one, Sharon tried but could not get on with ours..... Maybe you have got the one that works and I would take Lindas advice if you change the van mate :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Use the old story, if it ain't broke... Don't fix it :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Good to hear from you again

Keith


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Oven*

Hi

I think the same can be said off ALL ovens. I cook Yorkshire Puds at 180 degrees in the oven at home - a Belling 928.

A cook book would laugh at that!

Rapide561


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

Have to say I have had great results with mine. However like any new cooking thing try it and see what it does. Yes the ovans do get to hot , yes they can burn stuff. " Workman never blames his tools " sound familar. While doing our house up we cooked everything including Christmas Dinner on a baby belling, you could use either the ovan or two rings or combination of both at different power settings. It worked, wish I had the ovan in the RV. Come on guys work with it, it does what it says on the tin, yes a bit harsh but does it rule you, or you it :!: 

Lampie


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Lampie said:


> " Workman never blames his tools " sound familar. Lampie


Hi Lampie

Very true mate :lol: :lol: :lol: however a good tradesman ONLY uses top quality tools :lol: :lol: :lol:

Keith


----------

